# Sharks



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Where is the better place for sharks? Virginia beach or Chix Beach?


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

eastern shore


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

you can get yourself some little doggies at CBBT... never caught one more than 4ft. long out there, have heard and seen some nice ones caught off of Chix, usually in the fall though. be careful, sharkin' is illegal here.. you should be alright if you're not dunkin' tuna heads in a chum slick 100yrds from the beach


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

THanks guys.

oh, did I say sharks? I meant cobia


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

lemme know when you go, im interested.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Will do. I work at Bonefish grill and have been saving scraps for a killer chumbucket. And I can always run to menchville marina to catch some eels for bait. I live really close to there. The chumbucket has shrimp, shrimp shells, mahi mahi bloodline, scallops, calimari, and some other fresh seafood goodies, hopefully it'l attract something big. Also, I launched at both Va beach and ocean view with no luck, so I think i'll plan a more extensive trip to E-shore. Since I've never been there, can you launch at NWR and get into nice fish? I do believe that's the closest right?


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Yes.From NWR, paddle to the main channel, turn left. Magothy Bay is at the end of that cut. Anywhere between there, Mockhorn, and Fisherman's Island you should be able to find toothy critters.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

sharks, you ask?      








whats your big fish experance sharkbait? these will kill you! i wouldnt try unless you have some landings of non life threating big fish. do not go alone!!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

pucker factor 10 right there


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

i saw them myself and yes they are nothing to play with! they are massive man eating beasts! that was a bad ass shot ya got there kev!


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Sharkbait23602 said:


> Will do. I work at Bonefish grill and have been saving scraps for a killer chumbucket. And I can always run to menchville marina to catch some eels for bait. I live really close to there. The chumbucket has shrimp, shrimp shells, mahi mahi bloodline, scallops, calimari, and some other fresh seafood goodies, hopefully it'l attract something big. Also, I launched at both Va beach and ocean view with no luck, so I think i'll plan a more extensive trip to E-shore. Since I've never been there, can you launch at NWR and get into nice fish? I do believe that's the closest right?


Do you work at the one on the BLVD.? If so do you know Paul Lapke, Downs Syndrome kid that works there?
Tell him Mr. Malsch said hi! I was his teacher and helped him get the job.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

are we talkin' long haired Paul? 

I worked in the bar right next door.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

kayak kevin said:


> sharks, you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those sharks or dolphins?


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Rockstar said:


> are we talkin' long haired Paul?
> 
> I worked in the bar right next door.


It's been a while since I have seen him but his hair was usually pretty short. He is about 5 feet tall, stocky and like I said, has Down's. He usually works early shifts prepping the dining room etc. I placed another student there also named Julie. She was working the opposite days as Paul.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

not who i was thinking of.


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

basstardo said:


> Are those sharks or dolphins?


Those are def sharks. Dolphins have more of a rounded dorsel fin and the tail is horizontal, not vertical like that.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I found my new desktop picture replacing my other "inspirations kayak photo". Sweet.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

they're like big kitty cats without the fur


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> they're like big kitty cats without the fur


sharks...they only bite when u touch their private parts....funny movie



JL


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks kevin, that picture talked a lot of sense into me. I haven't caught that many large fish yet which is why I wanted to target sharks since their a little easier to hook up with. That picture makes me want to get out there and experience that though, but I know I should hold off until I get a little more experience, and if I did go....I deff would not be alone.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> Those are def sharks. Dolphins have more of a rounded dorsel fin and the tail is horizontal, not vertical like that.


Yeah I saw that in the fish in the front of the pic. At first I thought it was two dorsals, but that's definitely a dorsal and a tail. Great photo! Very curious as to where it was taken too.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

i cannot release such information


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sharkbait23602 said:


> Thanks kevin, that picture talked a lot of sense into me. I haven't caught that many large fish yet which is why I wanted to target sharks since their a little easier to hook up with. That picture makes me want to get out there and experience that though, but I know I should hold off until I get a little more experience, and if I did go....I deff would not be alone.


are u trying to catch one FROM your kayak, or just use your kayak to paddle a bait out and drop it off? biggg difference lol!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

kayak kevin said:


> i cannot release such information


Not asking for specifics, just wondering if it was local or elsewhere. That way I don't end up there.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

i wanted to catch them from my kayak....

becoyote: i dont work at the bonefish in VA Beach, i work at the one in Newport News.


----------



## Tailwalker (Jul 24, 2006)

I know that spot well and have caught some very large sharks there, but I'll never tell.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

ill caught some big sharks in the kayak, a 9ft and a 11ft last fall, dont go alone, always have the yak inline with the rod, and as soon as you touch the leader cut it, i use a zaks safety to knife cut it usually and i am cutting it instead of touching it most of the time, and make sure your drag is super loose


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

do NOT tie a chumbag to your kayak, and I would suggest scupper plugs to keep bait, blood, etc. inside your kayak... and not pouring out of the scuppers. bring a small aluminum bat, a friend, and a big set of balls. if you're crazy a little liquor over his gills will calm his ass down for a photo op, hell you might need it to calm YOU down


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> ill caught some big sharks in the kayak, a 9ft and a 11ft last fall, dont go alone, always have the yak inline with the rod, and as soon as you touch the leader cut it, i use a zaks safety to knife cut it usually and i am cutting it instead of touching it most of the time, and make sure your drag is super loose


This is good advise. I just caught a 7 ft nurse shark this weekend and did exactly that. Keeping the yak inline with the rod will avoid you from tipping over if the line breaks, or a very hard pull. Grabbing the line could easily turn you over as well. The sharks we have ben catching lately are surfaced, photographed in the water next to the yak, and released by cutting the leader as close as possible.


----------

